# Ideas for building Fish Cleaning Station



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I am going to build a fish cleaning station and I am looking for ideas and input especially from some that have built some before.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Make sure you can run water to it easily. If you use wood to build the top, make sure to lay a level of plastic like thick plexi glass to the top. This will keep fish from getting "stuck" in between the cracks which can smell pretty ripe later. Also rinses easy.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I posted a thread like this one and had some good responses. I think that I am going to use 2x4s for the frame with a plywood or 2x4 top covered by a sheet of Star-board.

Kim suggested using PVC pipe, which makes a lot of sense because it won't rot or hold odors.

I'm also going to cut a hole in one end so it can double as an oyster table/trash hole.

Dimensions will likely be 2.5'x5'.

Access to water and light are a must.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we sacrificed a 6' liteweight folding table top and built the legs to fit it...








there's a story behind this picture...

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum44/thread5769.html


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ultralite said:


> we sacrificed a 6' liteweight folding table top and built the legs to fit it...
> View attachment 24722
> 
> 
> ...


Not to derail the thread but how did it end up in the water?


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I built this one a few months ago for my father. 

The ones similar on the internet go for 400.00 + shipping.

I spent about 200 on this one. Got the piece of starboard from Creative Acrylics.

Got a freind in the welding business to build the aluminum legs and the back angle for support.

After I cut the starboard and built the table top, I attached it to a piece of 3/4" marine grade plywood, which the legs mounted too.

U bolted the angle iron for extra support and with the it, I installed about a 5 degree tilt towards the water for scrap runoff.

Solid as a rock, and cleans in seconds. 


Also made mine about 3" deeper and a foot wider than the ones on the internet.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

That is tight. Nice job.


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

My advice is build it high enough so that you don't have to bend over to clean fish. There is nothing worse than cleaning a couple of hundred pounds of fish and ending up like the hunchback of ND. Build it arm level like the one in the last pic.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried to find pics of the one I built, but I've lost my album. If you have seen any of the dock pictures that fishnlane has posted, you may have seen it. It has running water, as ss sink, overhead lights, and a roof. Had plans for installing a couple of Bose speakers but never got there. I'll keep looking for the album - just moved and can't find crap.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/ultimate-fish-cleaning-table-87101/


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Make sure it has a cup holder and set it higher than the table itself so you dont get fish juice in your beer.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

ALFisher said:


> My advice is build it high enough so that you don't have to bend over to clean fish. There is nothing worse than cleaning a couple of hundred pounds of fish and ending up like the hunchback of ND. Build it arm level like the one in the last pic.


Good idea! I would build it to the height about 1" above your bellybutton.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

Ebay. SS tables with sinks for around 350.00. Done.


----------

